# Just got her today! No name yet :(



## ashleeybarnes (May 17, 2013)

I just got my new rat today. I don't have a name for her yet. Any suggestions? She's beautiful. I just introduced her to Olive. They seemed to get along well. 

She's only 4 weeks old, but the lady that gave her to me was going to use her as snake food and this was my only opportunity to get her. 

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

oooh she's so cute! What about Cinna or Cinnamon? Or even Nutmeg or Clove?


----------



## Nathan4d (Feb 17, 2013)

Aww she is a cutie! More pics when you can!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleeybarnes (May 17, 2013)

Rumy91989 said:


> oooh she's so cute! What about Cinna or Cinnamon? Or even Nutmeg or Clove?


Olive and Cinnamon, I love it! I'll definitely consider it


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm so glad to meet your new rattie, and I'm glad Olive finally has a friend! I like Cinnamon too!


----------



## ThreeMagicBeans (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm so happy for you and Olive, especially because she has a buddy now! Make sure you quarantine her for a little bit so she doesn't get your Olive sick. I like the name Clove too, or Cinnamon both are adorable. You could nick name her Cinny.


----------



## ashleeybarnes (May 17, 2013)

After thinking about it for a few hours, I just do t think Cinnamon is the right name for her. I'm going to keep thinking.


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

Ah yeah, I know what you mean. It can be hard to pick just the right name. What are some of the things you like?


----------



## hayls94 (Apr 17, 2013)

Very cute! how about pepper ? either way I'm sure something will come to you soon.


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

cutie!! I like Cinnamon and Clove.


----------



## ratwebb (May 8, 2013)

Cocoa maybe?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

How about Olive and Oil? xD Olive Oil!


----------



## ratwebb (May 8, 2013)

PaigeRose said:


> How about Olive and Oil? xD Olive Oil!


I thought of that too but I was thinking Oyle, like Popeye's girlfriend. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

ratwebb said:


> I thought of that too but I was thinking Oyle, like Popeye's girlfriend.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Love that! That would be really cute!


----------



## ashleeybarnes (May 17, 2013)

RosesRufflesandRats said:


> Ah yeah, I know what you mean. It can be hard to pick just the right name. What are some of the things you like?


A. Friend suggested Pebbles, I think that's kinda cute. But I'm not sure, it so hard for me to choose a name. I could never have kids hahah.


----------



## ashleeybarnes (May 17, 2013)

ratwebb said:


> Cocoa maybe?Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's cute


----------



## ashleeybarnes (May 17, 2013)

hayls94 said:


> Very cute! how about pepper ? either way I'm sure something will come to you soon.


That's cute too, so many names to choose from. It's so hard to pick the right one.


----------



## ashleeybarnes (May 17, 2013)

Here are some more pictures of my beautiful girl. 



































(lol my face)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content







(a size comparison-she's as long as my finger)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

EEEEEEE!!!! She's so cute!!! So teeny! I'm sure you will find the perfect name soon!


----------



## ashleeybarnes (May 17, 2013)

RosesRufflesandRats said:


> EEEEEEE!!!! She's so cute!!! So teeny! I'm sure you will find the perfect name soon!


I know! She's still so young. I felt bad taking her away from her mom so early, but I know if I didn't she would have just been eaten. It made me so sad to have to choose which one to save. The lady I got it from had like 15 babies. All 5 weeks and younger.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

ratwebb said:


> I thought of that too but I was thinking Oyle, like Popeye's girlfriend.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ahaha YES that works too, I like that idea.

And Pebbles, that ones a sweet name. 

Shes SOOO CUTE


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

aw she's very cute


----------



## BottleBox (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't know if you've settled yet, but since she seems like a spicy girl how about Paprika?  Do you know if you're looking for a long, medium or short name?

_Some other spice-names that I love for pets: Mint, Basil, Pepper and Vanilla among other things.
_


----------



## ashleeybarnes (May 17, 2013)

BottleBox said:


> I don't know if you've settled yet, but since she seems like a spicy girl how about Paprika?  Do you know if you're looking for a long, medium or short name?_Some other spice-names that I love for pets: Mint, Basil, Pepper and Vanilla among other things._


Yeah, I'm thinking something along those lines. A friend suggested Berry. I'm in my way home now, so I'm going to go see how that fits on her


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

Berry is cute!


----------



## BottleBox (Feb 11, 2013)

ashleeybarnes said:


> A friend suggested Berry.


Berry is an adorable name!


----------



## RattieLove* (May 1, 2013)

I really like Coco/Cocoa as a name for her ^-^


----------

